# Copy Protection on OTA shows?



## joeemison (Oct 2, 2012)

I use my TiVo Premiere with an antenna, and am wondering if all/any of the shows I record would be eligible to be copied to my ipad. Does TiVo indicate copy protection on the recorded shows?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

There's no copy protection on OTA content.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Arcady's right. But to answer the second question, the TiVo indicates which shows are copy protected, when you're looking to copy them. (However I don't believe there's any easy way to check if a show was copy protected directly from the TiVo it was recorded on. You need to be looking from a device capable of transfering shows from it)

When looking at the Now Playing list from the remote device (another TiVo, the iPad App, TiVo Desktop) copy protected shows will have a 'no' symbol (red cicle with a slash through it) to the left of them.


----------

